# Damon Motorhome



## cazbob (May 1, 2005)

Hi Guys and Girls,
Does anyone own a damon motoerhome or has owned one What did you think. Say compared to gulf Stream. Any info.
Thanks
Caroline


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

cazbob said:


> Hi Guys and Girls,
> Does anyone own a damon motoerhome or has owned one What did you think. Say compared to gulf Stream. Any info.
> Thanks
> Caroline


Don't actually own a Damon but been in plenty. Like them a lot. Finish seems good and quality o.k. I do remember reading on RVAMERICA.com that they got a bit of a slating for quality control but I have to say that overall I've been impressed with the finish of the ones I've been in. They seem as good as the Gulfstreams I've been in and in fact my first RV was a 32ft Gulfstream Sunsport which although older, was deffinately of better quality finish and build than my current 1999 Georgie Boy Landau. Don't get me wrong, the GeorgieBoy is good.........but the Gulfstream was better.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O A few comments about Damon from other's observations-

Damon had a bad reputation a few years back in customer satisfaction. There where also numerous customer complaints of unit problems (poor workmanship) with no manufacturer backing to the dealers for warranty work. I know of one dealer personally that dropped the Damon line for this reason. 

Damon was purchased by Thor, and since that time, their customer service problems have not appeared to be as they once were.

I would not even consider the line, MHO. The problems continued after the Thor purchase. 

You will find that owners comments from 2003 varied from one extreme to the other, night and day for the same models

My brother left my house last August driving a Class B. Bought a 2003 Damon in Arizona 6 days later. By the time he got to Georgia two weeks after that, he traded it for another Motorhome. Don't know what problems he had with the Damon - but, he sure got rid of it in a hurry. That is all I know about them!


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cazbob i have a Damon Challenger 1997 6.5 td. Although i have only had this a year i am well pleased with it .The build and fittings seem very good for a van of this price range. What are you looking for new or used. Plus price is always a determining factor. Kind regards pepe,


----------



## cazbob (May 1, 2005)

*damon/gulf stream*

Thanks for the replys. We are prop looking for something about 2-3 years old. 
Its a really hard decision as there is such a big choice and ofcourse financial its a big purchase. Still looking and doing further researce.
Thanks
Caroline


----------

